# guess the bobcats team starters



## xbballplaya223x

there is a thread about what players should be protected. Now lets guess what will be thier starting lineup!


----------



## CP26

This is all they talk about in the Bobcats forum.


----------



## rebelsun

Possibility...

Damon Jones
Eddie Jones
Deng?/Josh Smith?
Laettner
Jahidi


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> This is all they talk about in the Bobcats forum.


Well DUH! What else would the guys in the Bobcats forum talk bout? Their standings in the east? HA!

Their lineup? Does it really matter? Their just flat out gonna suck! 
I don't even know about ANY of the free agents and the NBDL players out there! They should just pray for a high draft pick and draft a player they can revolve the franchise around!


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well DUH! What else would the guys in the Bobcats forum talk bout? Their standings in the east? HA!
> 
> Their lineup? Does it really matter? Their just flat out gonna suck!
> I don't even know about ANY of the free agents and the NBDL players out there! They should just pray for a high draft pick and draft a player they can revolve the franchise around!


I dont believe they have to pray, as they already are guarenteed the #4 pick.


----------



## hobojoe

Jay Williams
DeShawn Stevenson
Rodney White
Emeka Okafur
Theo Ratliff


----------



## kentuckyfan13

PG - Jameer Nelson (1st Round of Draft)
SG - Richie Frahm (Expansion Draft, Sonics)
SF - Trenton Hassell (Expansion Draft, T-Wolves)
PF - Erik Daniels (2nd Round of Draft)
C - Desagana Diop (Expansion Draft, Cavs)

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>kentuckyfan13</b>!
> C - Desagana Diop (Expansion Draft, Cavs)


diop will not be available in the expanion draft. Cavs are not that dumb

i like yours, rukahS capuT. Its very realistic other than williams at pg. The Bulls bought him out, but Jay said his first preference would be back with the Bulls. The Bulls will want him back, and he wants to be there...


----------



## kentuckyfan13

i was jsut hoping Diop would be. but your probally right he wont be


----------



## SheriffKilla

Prediction:
PG:some looser
SG:Rodney white
SF:J.Smith/Deng
PF:some looser
C:Jahidi

should be:

PG:Brevin Knight/Andre Barrett/Omar Cook
SG:Rodney White/Richie Frahm/Bryant Matthews
SF:Luke Jackson/Adrian Griffin/Walt Williams
PF:Torin Francis/Corie Blount/
C: Dan Gadzuric/Vlad Stepania/Mikki Moore


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Prediction:
> PG:some looser
> SG:Rodney white
> SF:J.Smith/Deng
> PF:some looser
> C:Jahidi
> 
> should be:
> 
> PG:Brevin Knight/Andre Barrett/Omar Cook
> SG:Rodney White/Richie Frahm/Bryant Matthews
> SF:Luke Jackson/Adrian Griffin/Walt Williams
> PF:Torin Francis/Corie Blount/
> C: Dan Gadzuric/Vlad Stepania/Mikki Moore


It's loser, not to sound like an ***, sorry if I am. Gadzuric will not be available, and how would the Bobcats be able to get Francis and L.Jackson.


----------



## templeuman

Damon Stoudamire-PG
Deshawn Stevenson-SG
Luol Deng-SF
Brian Grant-PF
Theo Ratliff-C

Their bench will be horrible!!!!


----------



## Starbury03

too much money in that lineup. They have a very low Salary cap.


----------



## nyksju

pg-blake stepp 2nd rnd
sg-eddie jones expansion
sf-shandon anderson expansion
pf-emeka okefor 1st round
c-jahidi white expansion


----------



## Charlotte_______

I dunno if I like the idea of a rookie PG running a new franchise.


----------



## CrookedJ

It worked OK for the Raptors to have a rookie PG


----------



## Charlotte_______

Stoudamire was a lottery, Stepp is a 2nd rounder, big difference in talent.


----------



## Zuca

It's just an opinion

Stoudamire
Shandon Anderson
Rod White
1st round draft pick
Scot Pollard (selected, but he can be traded)

bench/IL:

Dooling
Steven Hunter
Othella Harrington
Humphrey
2nd round pick
Jumaine Jones
Joel Pryzbilla
Jeffries
Tariq Abdul-Wahad (Dallas pays 3 million and send draft pick to Bobcats)
Fred Jones


----------



## Sedge

I think the closest to certain thing is Rodney White going to Charlotte. Someone mentioned Jay Williams and I reckon that is an interesting one to keep an eye on.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Theo Ratliff will be protected by the Blazers.


----------



## faygo34

i think theo will be protected too.:yes:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Jay Williams
> DeShawn Stevenson
> Rodney White
> Emeka Okafur
> Theo Ratliff


Now that Stevenson's been traded to the Magic, Ratliff's been traded to the Blazers, and Williams has been bought out, I think this is due for some redoing. 

Here's a pretty random lineup, just throwing some names out there for consideration. I think New Orleans is going to leave PJ Brown unprotected because he's making a lot of money, and they used a 1st Rounder on David West, who has shown signs of becoming a pretty good player this year. I say the Bobcats take him.

Keyon Dooling(Troy Bell)(Chris Duhon)
Rodney White(Juan Dixon)
Luol Deng(Gerald Wallace)
P.J. Brown(Lonny Baxter)
Jake Voskuhl(Steven Hunter)(Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje)


----------



## Charlotte_______

Didn't PJ just resign for a huge contract? I think its far to soon to depend on a rookie who hasn't shown too much to a veteran with loads of experience.


----------



## froggyvk

Elden Campbell?


----------



## hobojoe

Throwing out some possible names...

Keyon Dooling(Troy Bell)
Juan Dixon(Casey Jacobsen)
Rodney White(Gerald Wallace)(Jumaine Jones)
Juwan Howard(Reggie Evans)(Lonny Baxter)
Pavel Podkolzine(Steven Hunter)


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Throwing out some possible names...
> 
> Keyon Dooling(Troy Bell)
> Juan Dixon(Casey Jacobsen)
> Rodney White(Gerald Wallace)(Jumaine Jones)
> Juwan Howard(Reggie Evans)(Lonny Baxter)
> Pavel Podkolzine(Steven Hunter)


Steven Hunter AND Juwan Howard? I thought you were only allowed to select a MAX of 1 player from any given team?


----------



## Starbury03

Pg Frank Williams
SgRicky Davis
Sf Josh Smith
Pf Melvin Ely
C Marc Jackson


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Steven Hunter AND Juwan Howard? I thought you were only allowed to select a MAX of 1 player from any given team?


Ah, true, thanks. 

Keyon Dooling(Troy Bell)
Juan Dixon(Casey Jacobsen)
Rodney White(Gerald Wallace)(Jumaine Jones)
Juwan Howard(Reggie Evans)(Lonny Baxter)
Pavel Podkolzine(Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje)

There.


----------



## Charlotte_______

It's already been hinted that the Bobcats are leaning toward a guard.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Maybe Corliss Williamson..


----------

